# Unit over 12 meters needs.........



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

We are over 12 meters. What do we need to put on the back to be legal in Spain. The van is 7.7 meters and the trailer is 4.34.
Many thanks for any replies.
Joris


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

Just done a search and there is a post "Vehicles over 12m in Spain" I'm afraid I don't know how to put the link in I'm sure someone else will do it.

Car & Caravan set up certainly had these on our recent trip to Spain.

Hope this helps


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Right, I've looked there. Do you think it is one or two yellow signs?
Joris


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Somebody must know the answer.
Joris


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We saw 1 long sign but have also seen 2, 1 each side. 

This will bump the post up and perhaps you'll get an answer.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Joris

Just done a Google for 'signage for 12m vehicle in Spain'

www.touringandtenting.com had a good answer


----------

